# Road Of Skulls : Best Gotrek & Felix book since Demonslayer ?



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

This is an injection of testosterone, wrapped in the form of a book.

This is something like what Chris Wraight, C L Werner and Anthony Reynolds would write.

Rugged, Brutal, Hardcore and no romance/drama/boring story in sight. Just the way I like my Warhammer & 40k.

To be honest, I was not a huge fan of Nathan Long's G & F books, but this one makes me want Josh Reynolds to continue the G & F story. 

Please pick this one up, even if you don't like G & F. This is old-school C L Werner's 'Blood For The Blood God'-style badassery. How Warhammer should really be.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Might get it then as I didn't bother with any of Nathan Longs books after Orcslayer.

Do I need to know anything to bridge the gap?


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Paceyjg said:


> Might get it then as I didn't bother with any of Nathan Longs books after Orcslayer.
> 
> Do I need to know anything to bridge the gap?


TBH not really. This is more of a stand-alone book than the continuation of the main story.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes.

I say exactly the same thing in my review on TFF.


LotN


----------

